# 2011 Tarmac frames--bottom brackets?



## svt boost (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been looking at the new spec frames, specifically the PRO and S-works. It seems like there is a BB30 option for the s-works...what bottom bracket does the PRO come with, and what size etc is the regular specialized bb? I am going to build my first bike, and don't want to screw it up!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Only the S-Works SL3 frameset is offered with either BB30 or standard (68mm, english threaded) BB options. The Pro frameset is only offered with a standard BB.

EDIT: The only way to get the OSBB on the Pro is to get the SRAM equipped bke.


----------



## svt boost (Feb 12, 2010)

ok thanks!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I have the BB30 on both my bikes (Tarmac and Roubaix). They are Ok but I think I would advise going with the standard BB and put a DA crank on it. My friend got the same S Works Roubaix except he has the DA crank on it. There just isn't a better shifting front set-up - weight be damned.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

I have my doubts in Specialized's ability to hold a tolerance, hence I wouldn't again buy a Specialized with BB30. I have an S-Works Roubaix with the BB30, and the bottom bracket bearings are not a press fit - they're sloppy loose. Every few hundred miles, I have to grease the bearing seats to quiet the clicking every revolution of the crank. I just found out about a Loc-tite product that should hold the bearings in place.

My LBS says that there's nothing that they or Specialized will do.


----------

